# Crete reviews posted: Rimondi Grand, Villea Village, Candia Park



## Conan (Sep 16, 2014)

We're just back from our third summer trip to Crete. 
This time we stayed at three timeshares in two weeks.
Reviews here:

Rimondi Grand, near Rethymnon
http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortName=rimondi

Villea Village, in Makry Gialos
http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortName=5895

Candia Park, near Ag. Nikolaos/Elounda
http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReviews.aspx?Tab=R&Resort=Candia_Park_Village_Timeshare&ResortGUID=8996b9d0-0dbe-4c6c-9546-b74dfaea9d76


----------



## lprstn (Sep 19, 2014)

So glad you posted these! I just got a trade to Candia Park (not for use til 2016) and hoping to snag something in one other Island.


----------



## Conan (Sep 19, 2014)

lprstn said:


> hoping to snag something in one other Island.



Thanks. There's good information on other Greek islands here:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187597


----------

